# Le Mans weekend competition



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

*Le Mans weekend Facebook competition*

Correctly predict the 1-2-3 race result by 6pm today UK time, and we'll put the predictions into a draw - one lucky person who predicts the result at the end of the race tomorrow will win their choice of 1 item of t-shirt clothing from the TTOC online shop

Put your predictions in the comments section on the link below!

https://www.facebook.com/TTOwnersClub/p ... 4544895005


----------

